# Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010



## heiti (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich seit letztem Jahr zu einem regelmäßigen Besucher in diesem Forum geworden bin, möchte ich mein Teichprojekt hier einmal etwas detailierter und mit Fotos  vorstellen.

Angefangen hat alles damit, dass wir uns Ende 2008 ein Häuschen gekauft haben und dort einen relativ großen Garten unser Eigen nennen dürfen. 
Dieser Garten war auch (neben einigen anderen Gründen) ausschlaggebend für den Kauf des Hauses, da zu unserer Familie ein Berner-Sennen-Rüde namens Chicco gehört. 

Seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung ist es, draußen faul in der Sonne zu liegen und den Garten zu "bewachen". Wer nicht schneller ist als er, wird hemmungslos umgeschmust! :knuddel

Natürlich benutzt er den Garten auch manchmal als WC, wenn er denn auf seinen Gassirunden dazu nicht gekommen ist, weil die ganzen anderen Hunde und Menschen viel interessanter waren, 
als die Tatsache, dass er doch sein Geschäft verrichten könnte.  Hierfür hat er sich den hinteren, rechten Teil des Gartens auserkoren.

Unsere Nachbarin, deren Terrasse an diese Ecke grenzt fand das allerdings gar nicht so lustig und hat letztes Jahr einfach "GetOff", ein Gelee zum Vertreiben von Hunden in unseren Garten geworfen. 
Plötzlich vermied es unser Hund den Teil des Gartens zu betreten und wir wunderten uns, bis ich das Zeug irgendwann gefunden habe. Natürlich bin ich sofort zu unserer Nachbarin und habe sie zur Rede gestellt. 
Ich meine, man hätte ja darüber sprechen können, aber sie hat die ganze Zeit immer nur scheinheilig getan und nie ein Wort darüber verloren. Die einzigen Sprüche waren immer:
"Ach, ist der süß!" und "Das ist ja ein lieber Hund!"
Und dann so etwas! Was sie auf Ihrem Grundstück macht, ist mir ja egal, aber auf unserem Grundstück hat sie nichts verloren.

Naja. ab da war für uns klar, es muss irgendein Sichtschutz her, damit wir weder sie noch sie uns beobachten kann, wenn wir auf der Terrasse sitzen. Das Nachbarschaftsverhältnis ist dadurch halt "etwas" gestört. 
Ein 3m hoher Sichtschutz ist allerdings nicht erlaubt und eine Bepflanzung mit hohen Gewächsen an der Grundstücksgrenze auch nicht. Daher entschlossen wir uns einen Wall aufzuschütten, der dann bepflanzt werden sollte. Doch woher die Erde für den Wall nehmen?? 
Von einem Ortsansässigen Erdbauunternehmen hätten wir für relativ kleines Geld die Erde bekommen können, aber da ich sowieso vorhatte irgendwann mal einen Teich zu bauen, haben wir uns gedacht, dass wir dieses Projekt dann einfach vorziehen und den Aushub verwenden. Sonst hätten wir später für die Entsorgung ja nochmals Geld zahlen müssen.

*Teil 1*

Und so ging es dann an die Planung des Teiches. Zuerst wurde er grob mit dem Gartenschlauch abgesteckt, was dieses Ergebnis hervorbrachte:
 

Pfingsten 2009 ging es dann mit Spaten und Schaufel los. Wie man auf dem ersten Foto erkennen kann, ist der Teich nun schon etwas größer in der Dimension geworden und ich war bei gefühlten 40° noch voller Elan
   

Am 3.Tag war die Grasnarbe nun endlich entfern und es konnte in die Tiefe gegraben werden. Da ich keine Möglichkeit hatte mit einem Minibagger auf das Grundstück zu kommen, musste alles mit meinem guten Kumpel "Manuel von Hand" erledigt werden


----------



## heiti (13. Mai 2010)

*Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010 Teil 2*

*Teil 2*

Leider war am Haus und im Garten aber auch noch allerhand zu erledigen, so dass der Teichbau relativ schleppend voran ging. Immer nur nach der Arbeit konnte gegraben werden und so habe ich mich zwar in die Tiefe voran getrieben, aber Bilder habe ich irgendwie keine gemacht. 

So mache ich mit meiner kl. Doku im Frühling 2010 weiter:

Wie schon gesagt, bin ich letztes Jahr leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen meinen Teich mit Vlies und Folie auszustatten, so dass die Baugrube den Winter überstehen musste, was sie auch mehr schlecht als recht getan hat. Natürlich sind mir die Wände durch den Frost eingebrochen und auch die Gräben für die Verrohrung des BA und des Skimmers haben gelitten.
 

So musste ich ersteinmal ein klein wenig Kosmetik betreiben und versuchen die Schäden ein wenig zu beseitigen. Zumindest habe ich schon einmal die Rohre für den Skimmer verlegen und in die geplante Filterkammer führen können. Wie man sieht, musste ich bei der Filterkammer ein wenig improvisieren, da ich bei den Aushubarbeiten doch recht nah an diese Kammer gekommen bin und eine Mauer oder eine Betonwand die Innenmaße zu sehr verringert hätten. So habe ich kurzerhand beschlossen Rasenkantensteine als Wand zu verwenden, was soweit auch ganz gut klappt. Am Ende werde ich noch einen Stützrahmen oben in die Kammer setzen, damit die Wände nicht nach innen klappen können.
  

Ein weiteres Problem, welches ich am Anfang nicht bedacht hatte, war die doch immense Menge an Bodenaushub. Ein kleiner Wall war ja geplant, aber dass es doch sooo viel Erde wird, habe ich nicht gedacht. Einige Schubkarren konnte ich an die Nachbarn verteilen, aber vieles musste doch irgendwie auf dem eigenen Grundstück verbaut werden. So wurde das Hochbeet im Hintergrund angeschüttet und auch einige Beete aufgefüllt. Da der Wall nun doch etwas größer geworden ist, habe ich schon geplant, dass dort ein Fertigteich eingelassen wird, der dann mit __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben (Sichtschutz!!) bepflanzt wird. Durch diesen wird dann ein Teil des rückfließenden Wassers geleitet und über einen Bach wieder dem Teich zugeführt.
 

Dann das nächste Problem, welches ich nicht bedachte. Der schmale Streifen an den Koniferen muss ja auch irgendwie verändert werden, da ich dort mit einem Rasenmäher machtlos bin und es ja auch irgendwie gepflegt werden muss. Anfangs wollten wir dort eine Holzterrasse bauen, aber da der Vorbesitzer die vorhandene Terrasse mit einer unbekannten Farbe gestrichen hat, hätten wir den gleichen Ton nie und nimmer getroffen. Also haben wir uns entschieden dort Pflaster zu legen. Also nächste Baustelle aufegemacht...
 

Sooo, ich hoffe, euch bis jetzt noch nicht gelangweilt zu haben und werde die Gunst des Tages nutzen und mal wieder ein wenig am Projekt zu arbeiten. Im Laufe der nächsten Tage werde ich aber weitere "Schritte" einstellen und natürlich auch Fotos...


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf, das sieht ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus!
Und die Sache mit den mehreren Baustellen gleichzeitig, die aufgrund der Teichbaustelle wie von selbst entstehen , kenne ich zur Genüge. Du befindest dich also in guter Gesellschaft. 
Laß dich nicht entmutigen, hab immer das Endziel vor Augen (so wurde mir gesagt und so mach ich das auch inzwischen, wenn ich mal kurz vor dem Verzweifeln bin und es klappt!) und wenn das Wetter nicht so wirklich zum draußen sitzen einlädt - zum Arbeiten ist es allemal gut! :gdaumen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

hallo olaf 

vielen dank für diesen ausführlichen bericht mit reichlich fotos! 
das erinnert mich sooo an unseren teichbauherbst im letzten jahr, wir haben auch mit der idee "quer vor der terrasse, nierenförmig" angefangen und irgendwie wurde es dann immer größer, keine ahnung, wie das passieren konnte 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit den mehreren Baustellen gleichzeitig, die aufgrund der Teichbaustelle wie von selbst entstehen , kenne ich zur Genüge. Du befindest dich also in guter Gesellschaft.




woher kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor??? 

ich glaube, das kennen wir alle: 
man fängt mit der teichgrube an, die wie von geisterhand immer noch ein bisschen länger und ein bisschen breiter wird,  irgendwann weiss man nicht mehr wohin mit dem aushub (der bei uns zu fast 100% purer sand war, also auch nicht wirklich im garten genutzt werden konnte), damit könnte man doch dann.... aber bevor man den aushub dort verwenden kann, muss man nur noch eben schnell...ach ja und eine brücke über den teich wäre ja auch schön .... aber natürlich muss dann auch ein weg.... und wenn man eine brücke hat, braucht man doch auch einen bachlauf.... 
  

zu deiner nachbarin (der ich vermutlich nen schraubgewinde in den hals gedreht hätte, wenn sie mir so zeug in den garten geworfen hätte! :evil ) : wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gehört doch die terrasse, die auf den fotos oben rechts im hintergrund zu sehen ist, schon der nachbarin, oder? und davor, meine ich am hinteren grundstücksrand noch ein blumenbeet zu erkennen... wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr dieses beet evtl noch ein stück rechts um die ecke (also am zaun entlang) erweitern würdet (siehst du, schon wieder ne baustelle...  ) und dort dann stauden pflanzen, die recht hoch werden und so auch einen guten sichtschutz bieten? 

gerade was sträucher usw.. angeht, gibt es ja oft das problem, dass diese je nach orts-satzung nicht so nah an den zaun gepflanzt werden dürfen, nur eine bestimmte höhe haben usw. aber bei stauden gibt es normalerweise keine derartigen vorschriften und wenn ihr dort z.b eine hohe __ staudensonnenblume und federmohn (beides wird gut 2.5 m hoch, bei reichlich nährstoffen durchaus auch mehr) oder riesenalant (ca. 2 m) pflanzen würdet, dann sollte der nachbarin der blick in euren garten doch zumindest deutlich erschwert werden.

sooo, nun freue ich mich schon auf die fortsetzung deiner bildergeschichte, auch wenn ich selbst nie so einen "technisierten teich" bauen würde, sondern die natur-version bevorzuge, ist es doch immer spannend zu sehen, wie andere teichbauer zu werke gehen.


----------



## heiti (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst einmal *Danke!* für die aufmunternden Worte! 
Soooo schnell werde ich die Flinte auch nichts ins Korn werfen. 

@Maja
Dann bin ich ja wirklich in allerbester Gesellschaft. Hatte gestern auch einige Rückschläge zu verdauen, aber hat zu guter Letzt doch hoffentlich alles geklappt. 
Mir ist nämlich mehrere Male durch den aufegweichten Boden der Anschluss zur Filterkammer eingebrochen, so dass die aufgeschüttete Erde immer wieder in die Kammer gefallen ist... Aber manches muss man halt 3x machen, bis man die Lösung findet.

@Anja
Ja, Du hast das schon richtig gedeutet. Die Terrasse am oberen rechten Bildrand gehört ihr und wie man sehen kann, ist sie leider ca. 1,5-1,8 m hoch, so dass die Stauden schon recht groß werden müssten. Bei 2m hohen Gewächsen würde sie immer noch ohne Probleme Einsicht in den Garten haben. 

Wir haben uns auch schon so einige Gedanken gemacht und auch die Verlängerung des Hochbeetes an der rechten Gartenseite wurde von uns schon überlegt. Allerdings denke ich, dass die momentane Planung noch die beste Lösung ist. Zu der Terasse am Teich kommt ja auch noch der Wintergarten, den wir gerne als Musik- und Lesezimmer nutzen möchten. Man sitzt nur leider ein wenig auf dem Präsentierteller und so werden wir warten, bis alles zugewuchert ist...


----------



## newbee (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf
Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus das ganze

Zu Deiner Nachbarin... ich bin froh das wir bei uns alle so liebe Nachbarn haben.
Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle dann der Dame Baldriantropfen in den garten geleert

Freuen sich immer die Katzen so darüber


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*





heiti schrieb:


> wie man sehen kann, ist sie leider ca. 1,5-1,8 m hoch, so dass die Stauden schon recht groß werden müssten. Bei 2m hohen Gewächsen würde sie immer noch ohne Probleme Einsicht in den Garten haben.




na dann würde ich die 2 - 2.5 m hohen gewächse eben in ein hochbeet pflanzen, das - natürlich nur aus rücken-schon-gründen  mindestens 80 cm hoch sein müsste 



heiti schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich, dass die momentane Planung noch die beste Lösung ist. Zu der Terasse am Teich kommt ja auch noch der Wintergarten, den wir gerne als Musik- und Lesezimmer nutzen möchten. Man sitzt nur leider ein wenig auf dem Präsentierteller und so werden wir warten, bis alles zugewuchert ist...




ja, das mit dem wall ist auf jeden fall ne gute lösung, ich dachte auch weniger an "statt dessen", sondern eher an "noch zusätzlich" um den präsentierteller noch mehr in ein "privates refugium" zu verwandeln und ihr den einblick auch in den hinteren gartenbereich etwas zu erschweren. 

übrigens ist mir bei den fotos noch was aufgefallen: habe ich das richtig gesehen und du hast beim aufschütten des walls, die abgestochene grasnabe einfach mit "untergemischt?  wenn das so sein sollte, dann bitte drauf achten, dass die grassoden wirklich weit unten im wall sind! wenn die nur ca. 10 oder 20 cm unter der oberfläche sind, dann wächst das gras immer wieder durch und du hast viele jahre "spaß" daran, grasbüschel zwischen den pflanzen raus zu zerren. :shock

sooo, jetzt werde ich trotz murkswetter auch mal nach draussen verschwinden und an unserer derzeitige "unendlich-baustelle" bachlauf weiter wursteln.


----------



## heiti (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010 Teil3*

*Teil 3*

Hallo zusammen!

Da es momentan bei uns mal wieder am regnen ist und ich keine Lust habe neben Lehmabsätzen, die gefühlte 20 kg schwer sind auch noch oben herum richtig nass zu werden, werde ich mal ein wenig weiter schreiben und zeigen, was in den letzten Tagen so alles in den Regenpausen passiert ist.

Zuerst habe ich am "Projekt Pflasterweg" weitergeschuftet. Als Sesselpupser und Bürohengst habe ich natürlich keine Ahnung gehabt, wie das geht und so wurde gegoogelt um mir ein paar Tipps zu holen und der Weg zu meinem Erstaunen recht ordentlich fertiggestellt. 
 

Naja, so ganz fertig ist die Sache noch nicht geworden, da ich mich mit dem Split und der Menge an Steinen etwas verschätzt hatte. Es wurden 10qm Pflastersteine geordert und ca. 2t Split von der ortsansässigen Kiesgrube per Anhänger geholt. Jetzt mussten noch ca. 5qm Steine nachgeordert werden, da zum einen der Weg noch weiter geführt werden soll und der Bereich zum Haus hin auch noch gepflastert werden muss. Split benötige ich auch noch mindestens eine Anhängerladung. Aber was solls, nächstes Mal wird alles besser geplant.. :__ nase

Da ich also mit dem Weg nicht weitergekommen bin, musste die Verrohrung für den BA nun gelegt werden. Also den BA in den Boden versenkt und schön mit Sand eingeschlemmt, dann die Rohre möglichst ohne starke Winkel so verlegen, dass sie auch in der Filterkammer ankommen. Hierfür habe ich, so wie in vielen anderen Threads beschrieben, lediglich 15° oder 30° Winkel verwendet. Zumindest enden beide Rohre (BA und Skimmer) schon einmal in der geplanten Filterkammer. 
  

Hier jetzt mal der Blick vom Hügel aus auf das bis zum Abend enstandene Gesamtbild. 
 

Gestern habe ich dann den Graben für die Verrohrung des BA wieder an die vorhandene Teichform angepasst. Da mir dieser Graben jedoch in den Wintermonaten ziemlich breit eingebrochen ist, war die ganze Sache ein wenig komplizierter als ich gehofft hatte. Natürlich ist mir bei den steilen Wänden der Lehm immer wieder in den Teich gefallen und wollte nicht an der geplanten Stelle liegen bleiben. Mit ein paar Hilfskonstruktionen (Rasenkantensteine als Schalung) habe ich es dann doch irgendwie geschafft den Lehm dort unterzubringen. Zum Schluss wurde die ganze Stelle noch mit "Matsche" eingeschlämmt, damit auch alles dort blieb, wo es war. Den Skimmeranschluss habe ich dann auch direkt noch eingeputzt und konnte mich danach wieder an die Filterkammer machen.
  

Um hier weiter auszuschachten musste ich zuerst einmal die Grenze zum Teich hin stabilisieren und habe dort Rasenkantensteine gelegt. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, stehen auch hier zwischen Teichkante und Filterkammer nur noch 40cm Rasen, so dass auch hier Pflaster gelegt werden soll. Mit den Rasenkanten am Teichufer und den Rasenkanten als Wand habe ich so den perfekten Abschluss für das Pflaster.. (hoffe ich zumindest)
  

Soooo, das ist der Stand gestern Abend und ich hoffe, dass der Regen gleich mal aufhört und ich wenigstens noch die Kammer komplett ausheben kann, damit ich diese stabilisieren und die restlichen Pflastersteine bis zum Ende des Teiches legen kann.

Drückt mir mal die Daumen!!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Das nimmt ja schon so richtig Form an! Und der Weg ist praktisch und sehr schön geworden!

Ob der Regen bald aufhört - ich glaub's eher nicht . Alles so grau in grau.
Ich würde auch so gerne draußen was machen, aber dieser Bindfaden-Regen läßt wirklich keine Außenarbeit zu (und unser Gewächshaus ist inzwischen als Lagerplatz für Grill und Fahrräder zweckentfremdet :evil). Abgesehen, dass es auch nur 8 Grad "warm" ist .

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Das schaut doch schon alles richtig gut aus!
WIR hatten heute vormittag doch glatt mal Sonne für ein paar Stunden, also nicht verzagen... SIE ist im Anmarsch!
Weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf,

ein weiterer Sennenhund im Forum, . Der kriegt aber einen schicken Teich.

Werde euer Projekt dann weiter verfolgen. Viel Erfolg damit.

Liebe Grüße von Sammy dem Entlebucher und
Gabi


----------



## Pammler (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf, hast du schon ne Idee wegen dem Sichtschutz zur Nachbarterasse. Hast du neue Fodddos?


----------



## heiti (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Thorsten!

Neue Fotos habe ich zwar, aber das Projekt Teichbau ist zur Zeit ein wenig eingestellt, da wir im Moment das Projekt Hochzeit ausführen...

Nach dem 26.06. werde ich wieder mehr hier im Forum unterwegs sein und auch hoffentlich wieder das andere Projekt in Angriff nehmen können...

Welche Nachbarterasse meinst Du jetzt?


----------



## Pammler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*



heiti schrieb:


> Unsere Nachbarin, deren Terrasse an diese Ecke grenzt...
> Naja. ab da war für uns klar, es muss irgendein Sichtschutz her, damit wir weder sie noch sie uns beobachten kann, wenn wir auf der Terrasse sitzen. Das Nachbarschaftsverhältnis ist dadurch halt "etwas" gestört.
> Ein 3m hoher Sichtschutz ist allerdings nicht erlaubt und eine Bepflanzung mit hohen Gewächsen an der Grundstücksgrenze auch nicht. Daher entschlossen wir uns einen Wall aufzuschütten, der dann bepflanzt werden sollte.



Die hier beschriebene.

Hochzeit?


----------



## heiti (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Torsten! (diesmal auch ohne h )

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, soll der angeschüttete Wall so bepflanzt werden, dass uns der Blick auf die Nachbarterrasse erspart und von dort verwehrt wird.
 

Das rot eingezeichnete wird ein weiteres Teichbecken werden, allerdings ein 1000l Fertigteich, in dem __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben gepflanzt werden soll. Dies soll als Pflanzenfilter eine zusätzliche Filterung ermöglichen und natürlich als Sichtschutz dienen. Das Wasser soll von dort aus über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich geführt werden. So ist zumindest meine Planung im Kopf! 

Yepp, am Samstag werden meine bessere Hälfte und ich uns trauen uns zu trauen... Deswegen bewege ich mich zur Zeit nur sehr sporadisch im Forum.. ist ja doch stressiger als ich angenommen habe. Aber man tut es ja gerne...


----------



## Mariorö (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Heiti's Teichprojekt 2009/2010*

Hallo Olaf,
wie geht es denn weiter mit deinem Projekt? Bin gespannt auf weitere Fotos.
Gruß Mario


----------

